

2 Pi or Not 2 Pi? - jonthn
http://blog.wolfram.com/2015/06/28/2-pi-or-not-2-pi/

======
ddrum001
I don't think there is much to discuss here, tau=2pi is clearly the more
sensible constant for almost every use case. The only question is whether we
give in to conventions, or pay the one-time technical debt of switching.

We (in the US) may never convert to metric, but the much smaller community who
works with pi regularly should know better.

~~~
brobdingnagian
Did you read the article? It is clearly not "the more sensible constant for
almost every use case."

------
paul_f
The single greatest mathematical equation is e^i*pi = -1

No way we mess with that.

~~~
gizmo686
e^i * tau -1 = 0

To my eye as a mathematician, the tau version I provided looks better.

e^i * tau = 1, has a much nicer geometric interperatation, of e^i * tau
representing a full rotation (which is just the identity), whereas e^i * pi =
-1 represents half a rotation, and it is not quite as immediately obvious that
-1 is a 1/2 rotation (although this is not particularly opaque).

While I am on the subject, surely the equation you want to discuss is e^i * pi
* x, = cos(pi * x)+isin(pi * x), which clearly represents a rotation of x/2 of
a complete circle. Of course, viewing it this way, it seems even clearer why
one would want to use tau.

